# Customers That Don't Pay



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello to everyone, :waving: Sorry if I am asking a question that has been asked but I've 

done a search and haven't found what I'm looking for. I was wondering if anyone has come

across customers that haven't paid for services that were done for them, and how you 

dealt with and resolved the issue. I'm willing to be reasonable with customers but at 

the same time we are in business to be in business. payup Any help/suggestions would 

be greatly appreciated.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

I find repeat billing with billing fees tend to work (even $5 per rebill). After a couple of those (give each one 2 weeks with a listed 10-day due date), I find a phone call is effective when you can get someone on the phone (sometimes messages work too, saying something to the effect that, "I'm seeing your account was first due 6 weeks ago, and I have yet to receive any payment toward this. Please see that this is addressed immediately so we may avoid unpleasant collections proceedings. I appreciate your assistance and will be happy to speak with you anytime." I've done variations of this and had good response. You may lose a customer because they become embarrassed about whatever their circumstance is, but as you say this is business


----------



## SilkKnitter (Apr 2, 2008)

Do what YardMedic said first. If the issue still continues all you have left is court and putting a lean on the property. ( Putting a lean means the you will one day get that money if the property is ever sold. )


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

SilkKnitter;667342 said:


> Do what YardMedic said first. If the issue still continues all you have left is court and putting a lean on the property. ( Putting a lean means the you will one day get that money if the property is ever sold. )


You mean a "lein"


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

You dont really find too many people who don't pay the plow guy in this industry.....................yea right...............Patients is a virtue, but the good guys always finish last. It is hard to stay on top of late payers in a busy winter. I have a relationship established with a local lawyer who specializes in collections. He sends out a letter to the overdue account outlining the next steps, and magically a check always appears before the court date.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Gicon;667428 said:


> You mean a "lein"


He meant "lean" like Tony Soprano!


----------



## Signature lawns (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Signature, seeing as I am in your area I will tell you what works for me. These are the steps I have taken.

I bill them.
I send them a reminder on the next bill that previous bill wasn't paid.
I send them a nice letter saying they may have forgot or whatever but they need to pay, and if they get it in right away I will waive the $30 dollar late charge.
I send them, or even better I drop off a letter that says services are suspended due to failure to pay. If you want to restore services you must pay your full balance before we will plow again. And then in the future you must pay for every visit before we will plow again.
Letter stating I will sue if I don't get paid.
Sue

Do not be afraid to sue. If you are in Milwaukee County it costs like $80 to file, you can get the forms online, and it will cost about $30 to have them served the papers. Usually once they get served you will get your money. Just tell them you want your costs too or you will proceed with the suit.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Send them a fresh triaxle load of snow.


----------



## kurtzsnow (Sep 16, 2007)

I just tell them they need to pay me now or I cant plow as i need money for gas. I had good success so far.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

if im in the area sometimes I will drop in. That usually does the trick.


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

I gave up trying to charge interest or a late charge. Now I send a letter stating that the account will be turned over to a collection company if payment isn't received by a certain date.

I have a neighbor up the street that still ows $50.00 from last year. His plow guy didn't show for a storm and I did him a "favor", $150.00 plow job for $50.00. This year he will have extra snow in front of his drivway every time I go by, and I will make it a point to go as often as possiable.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ipushsnow;676085 said:


> I send them, or even better I drop off a letter that says services are suspended due to failure to pay. If you want to restore services you must pay your full balance before we will plow again.


Make sure that you dont just surprise them with not providing the services you are contracted for, make sure you document, with a written letter as to what you are doing

We have a customer who still owes us a 4,000 payment from last year, they had been making monthly payments but they are now behind. We are giving them one more week to pay then filing a lien


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

Liens work the best do your homework. 1. Have a title search done. 2. Notify all parties on title of intent to lien.(according to your state lien laws) 3. If still not paid notify all parties that a lien has been recorded on their property. By this time their bank or mortgage company will be calling them telling them to pay you.(If they have a mortgage) Now you earn interest and have 2 years to take further action. In the meantime they can't borrow against or refinance or sell their property till you supply them with a recorded release of lien. 4. If still not paid after 90 days take it to court to foreclose on their land. That's how it works in Illinois. It works well just make sure you follow your states laws to a T. I am in construction and have never had it go to step 4 they pay.


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

I understand that it also hurts your credit score ontop of not being able to refinance


----------



## Tahoe Workz (May 22, 2005)

Great advice. What if the clients are renting the property? Does a lien still apply?


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

when they notice the interest rates on there credit cards going up among many other things ya the check appears.


----------



## ews101 (Oct 24, 2008)

actually its spelled lien


----------



## Winterized (Mar 3, 2007)

It is my understanding.... so I could be wrong.

If you can get the dead beat to give you a check and post date it because..... you want to do them a favor and cut them some slack....! Come the date on the check when you cash it.... if it is bad... you bring it to the D.A. and they deal with it.... at no cost to you.

I have done this.... but never had a bad one to test this. I have also been told a post dated check is illegal? 

So.... anybody done this?


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

It is illegal The last person that asked me to post date a check was the sherrifs dept LOL for a donation. and i have writen a bad check also to a home depot due to a bad GC who told me write the check i'll be there in a few hours with your money. later that day i called instead of being if florida he was back in michigan for the week. the state came after me even though i paid it right off they made me take there classes that they collect alot of money for. and this was the first time ever for me. so ya a bad check can be taken care of by state. Tom


----------



## Snow-Con (Nov 10, 2008)

YardMedic;667139 said:


> I find repeat billing with billing fees tend to work (even $5 per rebill). After a couple of those (give each one 2 weeks with a listed 10-day due date), I find a phone call is effective when you can get someone on the phone (sometimes messages work too, saying something to the effect that, "I'm seeing your account was first due 6 weeks ago, and I have yet to receive any payment toward this. Please see that this is addressed immediately so we may avoid unpleasant collections proceedings. I appreciate your assistance and will be happy to speak with you anytime." I've done variations of this and had good response. You may lose a customer because they become embarrassed about whatever their circumstance is, but as you say this is business


looks good


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i gotta guy who i did a leaf cleanup for. it sucked arse, it was cold and rainy we really didnt want to be there but we pushed through it and got it done. twice. now the SOB keeps givin me the i sent your check and his POS wife keeps sayin ill talk to him when he gets here, he'll be back soon! BS man im tired of this guy. OLDDEBTS.com 16.95 flat fee add 3 bux to report to all 3 credit agencys and i opted for the 11.95 call center. lol. im loving trashin this guys credit. then i was thinkin of taking all the leaves back to his house. lol i sure hope i get my money!


----------



## Govbradst555 (Dec 18, 2008)

In my state in order to put a lein on a property u have to go to court. Which i wouldn't do without an attourny cause in my case i have a customer who owes me over 3500$ for a roof. He fully believes he is in the right and i also feel i am in the right. They are very happy with the roof just don't want to pay the remaining balance do on completion. They say they are going to send me a check this week but for whatever they feel like paying. On the back of the check he sais it will say something in the effect of if cashed thats that. other than that i'll see u in court. WHAT DO I DO????. i don't want to spend 2500 or so on an attourney. Which in court could always go ANY dirrection. It kinda like a bad beat when your playing poker. If anybody could lend some advice on this one it would be appreciated. I just want my paycheck.


----------



## frozenokiewi (Dec 26, 2008)

*Renting*

Depends on the state, in wisconsin the tenant is not legally allowed to sign a contact for services to a property he/she does not own. In all cases according to my attorney friend get a drivers licence number and get them to show an ID when they sign the contract. Sara drafted my contract and there is a paragraph stating they are the homeowner and are the legal property owner. If its a tennant the land owner must sign or its just a cival case in small claims court against some renter who has no legal claim to the property. I can only speak for Wisconsin law, best make nice with a lawyer and ask to cover your butt.



Tahoe Workz;685503 said:


> Great advice. What if the clients are renting the property? Does a lien still apply?


----------



## snowblowertruck (Dec 11, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;676452 said:


> Send them a fresh triaxle load of snow.


I don't screw around chasing down money. I live in a small town and I'm know for not putting up with dirt bags. Now if there is a geuine reason the customer fell behind and WILL make payment, then I will work with them..... If not ....well, I will fill up a couple of trailers and deliver it free of charge. The $60 they may get away with not paying will cost 10 times if not 100 more in the end.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

just plow the snow up the garage doors stack it high i think they will get the message


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Govbradst555;691494 said:


> In my state in order to put a lein on a property u have to go to court. Which i wouldn't do without an attourny cause in my case i have a customer who owes me over 3500$ for a roof. He fully believes he is in the right and i also feel i am in the right. They are very happy with the roof just don't want to pay the remaining balance do on completion. They say they are going to send me a check this week but for whatever they feel like paying. On the back of the check he sais it will say something in the effect of if cashed thats that. other than that i'll see u in court. WHAT DO I DO????. i don't want to spend 2500 or so on an attourney. Which in court could always go ANY dirrection. It kinda like a bad beat when your playing poker. If anybody could lend some advice on this one it would be appreciated. I just want my paycheck.


 First off, it appears to me that your client has some sort of dispute w/ you and you haven't stated what that is. He believes he is right about what? Yet he's happy w/ the roof? Did you have a contract clearly outlining the work to be done, w/ the payment terms and both of your signatures? Based only on what you've said so far, you have had some sort of discussion, maybe even some hard words as to the balance and what his intentions are at this point. If he told you that he intends to send only part of the balance (for whatever reason) and notes it as "Paid in Full", he's banking on the idea that you will be dumb enough to cash the check which will finalize your agreement. I don't advise using this suggestion without first seeking legal advise in your state, but you may be able to write "Cashed in Protest" just above the signature line on the check, as I have used this method before. You may get some free advise on the first phone call to a local law firm...you may have to try a few, get a referral if you can. Find out as quickly as possible, because time is of the essence. He could also try and stop payment on the check if he wants to play games w/ you. If the check is made personal to you, go directly to his bank immediately to cash, but find out the legal side first. This will piss him off and he wont expect it, but at least you will have part but hopefully most of your money. Proceed w/ other measures to collect the remaining balance that is owed, there are time frames on mechanic liens, etc. Make sure you seek legal advise first, as I am not an attorney and can make no guarantee as to the success or final outcome of my suggestion(s).


----------

